# Ela pega (sem substantivo)



## BoyInLyon

Oi.

Tenho grandes difficuldades em compreender o seguinte, de uma cancao de Chico Buarque:

Seis da tarde
Como era de se esperar
Ela pega
E me espera no portao.

Nao entendo 'se esperar', e 'ela pega' (nesse contexto). 
Talvez:

At 6 in the evening,
As if she was expecting me,
She knows when I'll get home,
And waits for me at the gate.

Obrigadao!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Eu diria:

At 6 in the evening as expected (= as usual, as is to be expected) she goes and waits for me at the gate. Pegar significa apenas "set out to do something", é uma ênfase coloquial.
Por exemplo: Estava farta de esperar, então peguei (em mim, subentende-se) e fui-me embora!
Estavam a discutir, de repente um pegou e partiu tudo!!
HTH


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

"era de se esperar" indica que algo era provável de acontecer. 

"ela pega" é mais difícil de explicar. 
Uma sugestão para os quatro versos

_At 6 in the evenining, 
how it was expected/likely to happen,
she doesn't hesitate (and goes)
 waits for me at the gate.
_
Espero que outros possam explicar melhor o "ela pega" ^^.

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

Just one little detail, Boyinlyon: the only thing we can't do is translate all the song in homeopathy doses.  Although you can ask about single sentences.


----------



## BoyInLyon

Tagarela and Atomina, thankyou very much.  That's the first time I've been able to understand 'pegar' as an intransitive verb.

Vanda - Thanks for your help, although I'm afraid I don't agree. Ironically of course it was a single sentance - 15 words on WordReference none of us see as too much of a problem.  In English, we'd say 'homeopathic doses'.  Although this is rare and sounds a little aloof: I'd use 'piecemeal'.


----------



## spohreis

Olá,

Embora Atomina tenha dado uma explicação brilhante acima, eu vou dar a minha interpretação para o "pega". Nesta música, o verbo "pegar" e "começar" são sinônimos, na minha opinião. Então:

Seis da tarde como era de se esperar
Ela pega e me espera no portao. (Ela começa a me esperar no portão).

Se eu estiver errado...


----------



## djlaranja

spohreis said:


> Olá,
> Embora Atomina tenha dado uma explicação brilhante acima, eu vou dar a minha interpretação para o "pega". Nesta música, o verbo "pegar" e "começar" são sinônimos, na minha opinião. Então:
> Seis da tarde como era de se esperar
> Ela pega e me espera no portao. (Ela começa a me esperar no portão).
> Se eu estiver errado...


 
spohreis,

Acho que, neste caso, a idéia não seria traduzida por começar, não.
_Ela pega e me espera no portão_ contrasta com _como era de se esperar_.
Em geral, ouço as pessoas usarem, em tom bem coloquial, _fulano pega e faz isto_ justamente quando o comportamento da pessoa não é o combinado, o esperado. 

É como se a pessoa tomasse a informação (_pegasse_) e, ao contrário do _combinado_, ou do que seria _normal_, fizesse outra coisa, isto é, tivesse uma atitude fora do padrão.

Acho que Chico Buarque usou a licença poética para dizer que, embora fosse previsível a atitude, ele queria que deixasse de ser tão entediantemente rotineira. 

O personagem se vê tão oprimido pela rotina que deseja muito um comportamento diferente dela, mas não se vê capaz nem mesmo de dizer. Tudo moldado pela genialidade de Chico Buarque.

Um abraço,

DJ


----------



## spohreis

djlaranja said:


> spohreis,
> 
> Acho que, neste caso, a idéia não seria traduzida por começar, não.
> _Ela pega e me espera no portão_ contrasta com _como era de se esperar_.
> Em geral, ouço as pessoas usarem, em tom bem coloquial, _fulano pega e faz isto_ justamente quando o comportamento da pessoa não é o combinado, o esperado.
> 
> É como se a pessoa tomasse a informação (_pegasse_) e, ao contrário do _combinado_, ou do que seria _normal_, fizesse outra coisa, isto é, tivesse uma atitude fora do padrão.
> 
> Acho que Chico Buarque usou a licença poética para dizer que, embora fosse previsível a atitude, ele queria que deixasse de ser tão entediantemente rotineira.
> 
> O personagem se vê tão oprimido pela rotina que deseja muito um comportamento diferente dela, mas não se vê capaz nem mesmo de dizer. Tudo moldado pela genialidade de Chico Buarque.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> DJ




Olá djlaranja,

O título da música é *cotidiano*. A primeira linha é:

Todo dia ela faz tudo sempre igual.

Eu li a letra, e mantenho a minha opinião. 
Ele realmente gostaria que ela mudasse? Não está claro para mim.
Durante toda a música ele frisa que ela faz as coisas sempre de uma forma rotineira.



djlaranja said:


> Acho que, neste caso, a idéia não seria traduzida por começar, não.
> _Ela pega e me espera no portão_ contrasta com _como era de se esperar_.
> Em geral, ouço as pessoas usarem, em tom bem coloquial, _fulano pega e faz isto_ justamente quando o comportamento da pessoa não é o combinado, o esperado. DJ



Não concordo. Como era de se esperar, ela faz a mesma coisa todos os dias. Como Tagarela apontou, "como era de se esperar" indica que algo era provável de acontecer. 


Quando as pessoas "pegam e fazem coisas diferente do combinado", é porque existe uma idéia de contrariedade por uma das partes envolvida.

Por favor, se não concordar,.... 

Abraços


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, tudo bem discutir significado linguístico da letra da música, mas não vamos discutir a interpretação da música, de poemas, etc.; certo? Podemos até dar uma opinião eventual, mas não vamos discutir literatura e afins, ok? Não por minha culpa,  mas já foi discutido várias vezes entre os moderadores sobre este tipo de assunto (poesia, música, literatura em geral) e a maioria dos moderadores, que é radicalmente contra, venceu. 
Portanto, de volta aos significados linguísticos e neste caso como usamos pega...
Um achega: pega é usado como verbo curinga/muleta por nós. Serve pra tudo!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Vanda, entendo o pedido da _Equipe_ do WordReference, mas neste caso fica difícil discutir as palavras sem ir um pouco mais além. Afinal, a música é o contexto, e uma das regras do fórum é quanto mais contexto melhor =). 

Concordo com o Spohreis, o *pega* indica espontaneidade - mesmo para algo rotineiro - e não necessariamente uma mudança de comportamento. 

Até.:


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Ahem, tudo bem discutir significado linguistico da letra da música, mas não vamos discutir a interpretação da música, de poemas, etc.; certo? Podemos até dar uma opinião eventual, mas não vamos discutir literatura e afins, ok? Não por minha culpa,  mas já foi discutido várias vezes entre os moderadores sobre este tipo de assunto (poesia, música, literatura em geral) e a maioria dos moderadores, que é radicalmente contra, venceu.
> Portanto, de volta aos significados linguisticos e neste caso como usamos pega...
> Um achega: pega é usado como verbo curinga/muleta por nós. Serve pra tudo!


spohreis, Vanda, Tagarela,

Em face do que expôs Vanda, não vou replicar.
Aliás, acho que _pegar_, usado como intransitivo tem esse caráter mágico, mesmo: serve pra tudo.
No mais, é uma pena que não conheça um fórum onde a gente possa discutir "Cotidiano" ou qualquer outra de Chico... 
Minha metade rebelde gosta de discutir - sobretudo com quando o tema é Chico Buarque hehehehe -, mas a metade disciplinada acata regra a todos imposta.


Um bj pra Vanda =*,
Um abraço pro SpohReis e Tagarela [],

Denilson Laranjeira


----------



## Vanda

> ... onde a gente possa discutir "Cotidiano" ou qualquer outra de Chico...
> Minha metade rebelde gosta de discutir - sobretudo com quando o tema é Chico Buarque hehehehe -, mas a metade disciplinada acata regra a todos imposta.


 
Ditto! E também Caetano, e ... mais ... Daí a gente pega e faz o melhor que puder dentro das regras.

Ah, e obrigada! _Procê_ também.


----------



## ignisvandevol

"ela pega" here means "she figures it out" or "She understands", as if she understood by herself that she had to wait for him at the gate.


----------



## white_ray

BoyInLyon said:


> Tagarela and Atomina, thankyou very much. That's the first time I've been able to understand 'pegar' as an intransitive verb.quote]
> 
> Actually I'm still having a hard time understanding it that way too...
> The majority seems to agree on the spontaneous item and as a matter of fact we do say colloquially in Portugal as well: _"Ele agarrou e foi-se embora!"._
> Perhaps the meaning 7. of the list bellow could work too and thus 'she accepts to wait at the gate'.
> wr
> 
> *pegar:* verbo intransitivo ​1.aderir; colar-se
> 2.implicar (com)
> 3.fixar-se
> 4.(planta) ganhar raízes e desenvolver-se
> 5.figurado dar bom resultado; funcionar
> 6.figurado difundir-se
> 7.confinar
> 8.tornar-se contínuo


----------



## ignisvandevol

In Portuguese there's alot of expressions that are used that do not mean anything when directly translated, sometimes some writes even play with it, sometimes they even start using an expression that was never used before. There's alot of lyrical meaning, specially in prose and poetry. "Pega" can even mean Handle, I suggest it means "Understand" because it's used, specially in Brasil, "Está pegando?" (or "Voçê Pegou?") which means "Are you following?" as in "Are you understanding?".

Since there's no object in the text so you can refer "pega" to, she cannot "catch" or "hold in her hand" the "Portão" = "Gate". It must be a lyrical expression then, the only that makes sense is that she "figured" that he would want her to wait at the gate, so she went there waiting for him for some kind of following action.


----------



## curlyboy20

Então, será que aquele famoso *"pega" *pode ser traduzido em inglês como "go ahead" (famoso em inglês também) quando alguém resolve fazer algo nesse instante??? Por exemplo:

_1) He was always getting drunk until one day I had enough, so I went ahead and told him I'd break up with him._

_Ele sempre ficava bêbado até que um dia eu fiquei farta, então peguei e disse-lhe que ia terminar com ele. _


2) _My wife and I had been wanting to buy a new car for a long time. As soon as we had the money, we went ahead and bought it._

_Minha esposa e eu queriamos comprar um carro novo por muito tempo. Tão logo quanto tivemos o dinheiro, pegamos e compramo-lo._

_3) He was so nervous about asking his girl to marry him but that night he simply went ahead and asked her._

_Ele estava muito nervoso para pedir ela em casamento, mas naquela noite ele pegou e pediu._

É isso?

EDIT: Então na música do Chico Barque seria: 

Seis da tarde *(6 in the afternoon)*
Como era de se esperar *(as it was expected)*
Ela pega *(she goes ahead)*
E me espera no portao. *(and waits for me at the gate)*


----------



## Vanda

Seus exemplos estão ok, Curly!


----------



## almufadado

BoyInLyon said:


> Oi.
> 
> Seis da tarde
> Como era de se esperar
> Ela pega
> E me espera no portao.



How about a more free approach:

"The clock ticks six !
Inevitable as fate, 
She does not miss
waiting by the gate! / waiting for me by the gate !"


----------

